# Ebay Kool Lemon Sprint



## Freqman1 (Aug 10, 2018)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=382538345150


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 10, 2018)

@Schwinn499


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 11, 2018)

I had a red one of these for a while. They are very fun to ride, especially in the foothills up here. Not in this pic but at one point I had kitted mine out with alloy wheels off a Super Sport, a Brooks B15, alloy short fenders, and a 14-32 with a long cage derailer. I called it my Super Sprint.


----------



## rhenning (Aug 11, 2018)

I have a soft spot for these also.  A couple of pictures of my 4.  Roger


----------

